# Need to vent - LONG



## LauraRN (Oct 8, 2001)

HI all,I found this board several months ago and really haven't posted as I've been busy with work and dealing with my son's IBS/C.Tommy was diagnosed with IBS in Sept when he was 9. He has turned 10 since then and we really have found no relief. He's been on homebound a couple of times, I'm thinking of asking the doc to put us back on it. I have switched docs because the first doctor insisted on treating Tommy's IBS as completely emotionally related, he even wanted me to leave him in his room alone at night to suffer! This is a wonderful doctor who really knows his stuff, but we had a complete disagreement on what is causing Tommy's pain. I should add that Tommy is in almost constant pain, varying levels, but for the last two weeks the pain has been severe and almost non relenting. We've been to a new doc, MY doc actually, and we are very happy with her. Tommy is now on probiotics and fibercon (when I can get him to drink enough water to take it - when he's in pain it hurts!), as well as donnatol. Not much success with the donnatol, very disappointing. I am waiting for a call from the doctor because I am ready to try him on a tricycle antidepressant, which we were going to wait a week to start to see if this crisis stops. But after last night, I can't wait. I sent Tommy to school today even though he was in pain, because he has missed so much, it will be a week today since he's been in school. Tommy is VERY smart but I fear he may not pass 4th grade due to absences. I know I am not making any sense, just bouncing around with my thoughts, but I am so frustrated and depressed and GUILTY. Mommies are supposed to make things better. Not only am I a Mom, I'm a nurse as well and I'm still powerless to do anything.We are going to be going back to UVA soon. We have already been there and I feel we were basically blown off. Put him in therapy. Everyone says that. I tried once, but he was so angry about it that I feel it did more harm than good. We ARE going to try biofeedback, but with a different psychologist. I'm not saying that stress does not play a part, I know it does, but there are other things going on as well. Tommy has been constipated since infancy, I remember having to use a thermometer to help him have a bowel movement when he was about 2 months old. I also recently learned that he has been DISIMPACTING himself since about age 5!!! So, I don't believe it's all in his head.Now I am wondering what tests I should ask for, and if there is any literature available about IBS having physiological causes that I can arm myself with. I have had it with these doctors, but they are my only resource when it comes to testing, medications, etc. I cannot stand to see my child suffer anymore. He has gained NO weight since September, has actually lost about 4 lbs. Not much, I know, but when you are a skinny, growing 10 year old boy, it's not healthy. God, I wish someone could just fix this for us. I dont' know how much more either one of us can stand.I am so sorry this is so long, but no one else understands and I know you all do. Even my husband doesn't really understand and thinks Tommy is making this all up. I feel so alone. Thanks for listening.Laura


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Laura, sorry your having such a problem with your son. I had this had ten and am 41 now.Read the thread here as I posted info for Kathies daughter there with a lot of information and resources.Hope that helps and I will check back on this thread.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

One more thing you might want to look over my website on IBS also.www.ibshealth.com for more info.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

I don't know if I'll be much help but...I have had sooooo many doctors tell me that all this is in my head, that it's stress, that all the tests are negative and there is nothing medically wrong - and I got very sick of it when I had a particuarly bad attack a couple of months ago. Basically, I was in agony. I went to the after-hours doctor and was forced to wait, in agonising pain, for 2 hours whilst people with sprained ankles were seen! The doctor decided that I had appendictis, injected me with pethadine and put me in an ambulance. When I had my appendix out, there was nothing wrong with it. The hospital sent me home after 5 days without bothering to do any further tests to determine why it was I was in so much pain... I couldn't even walk, the pain was that bad (but did they care??)After I left the hospital, I was still in pain, so I went back to my GP. To cut a long story short, they gave me 15 blood tests, 2 ultrasounds and an xray, and found nothing wrong. I went to the emergency room, they sent me home after injecting me with painkillers and making me wait 6 hours. Finally, I saw a GI, who did another ultrasound, xray and blood tests, as well as a colon transit study. Finally they diagnosed IBS. The treatment? Take softners like coloxyl everyday. I am not entirely happy with this, but we'll see how it goes.My point is, keep trying. You know that what is wrong with your son is not is his or your head. There is a problem, and it needs to be treated... and you must be happy with this treatment. If you are not, tell them. Don't let them dismiss you. You know what is going on, you have to live with it and so does your son. The doctor is being paid megabucks to talk to you for 5 minutes... so don't feel guilty insisting on clear explainations, and treatments that are right for you and your son. Don't feel bad that you can't make this go away. You're doing the best you can, and that's all that could be expected of you.


----------

